# April 2019 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in April.

Good luck 

Sharry


----------



## kitkatkates (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey ladies, 

I had a 5 day transfer on the 20th March and would be great to have a support group to join through the 2ww! How is everyone doing? This is my first round of IVF and official test day is 3rd April - going to do  my best to wait til then but only day 2 so not sure how that'll go!

I had 2 embryos, one stopped developing on day 3 and the other one didn't reach blastocyst stage, it was a slow developer and reached morula stage, the Doctor didn't seem to hold much hope but was happy to transfer so was quite disappointed. Does anyone have any experience or know anyone who had success with a 5 day morula transfer? 

Good luck and fingers and toes crossed for all of us!


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

HI Kitkatkate,

How are you getting on? This is my 2nd 2ww so I know how long it feels like. I've no advice on the morula transfer but wishing you luck.

I had FET on the 22rd March so only 2 days ago really bit already feeling a bit impatient! My official test day is 7th April but I will test before due to not having any medication. This is a natural cycle so I should know by then. Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Poppy1981 (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had a day 3 transfer on Sunday and a day 5 transfer on Tuesday - I’m with ARGC where split transfers are common. Today is only 3dp5dt and I’m already miserable as I just don’t feel anything and even sore boobs which I had since trigger have now subsided. Official test day is 5th April, I plan to wait until until beta but who knows, I might give in way before then!

Wishing you ladies lots of luck!


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

All the best ladies I had 2day 5 embies on the 27th of march and my otd is the 8th of april, but can't hold on for that long
Today is only 3dp5dt but feels like the whole 2 weeks


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hello everybody im back! I had a breather from here in between treatments until I knew I was definitely going again this month although I was still thinking of you all and dipping in for a quick look I didnt post again until I got my 3rd iui done, sadly but as expected my February iui resulted in another bfn so now im back in another 2ww for the 3rd time in 7 weeks and 6 days! I had my 3rd and final iui on 21st march  same donor each time each of my iuis has been different first one I had a 17mm follicle on day 9 lining at 8.9mm triggered day 10 had iui day 11 , second time around I had a 19mm follicle day 11 lining 10.4 mm triggered then and had iui day 12 this time I needed 3 tracking scans as I m not confident using the opk sticks although I do try I never pick up a surge at home everything happened a lot slower this time it took me til day 13 to get a 18 mm follicle and lining to 8.4mm the trouble was in theory I was mean to trigger Thursday  morning and have the iui on the Friday morning  however.....their theatre list was fully booked for the Friday  as I have to have a sedation for iui they gave me the options of triggering there and then and going up for iui Thursday with only 19 hours after the trigger or scan again Thursday and Friday ( bearing in mind I pay for every scan as im natural cycle tracking scans aren't included in my package ironically it would have been cheaper for me  to got stimulated as the scans fr that were included in the price! lol )  to  see if the follicle was still there and go up Saturday for iui taking me to day 16 which I was worried was too late as since acupuncture I have 27/28 day cycles now rather than 29-31 I was having before so I was in a big dilemma what to do I thought if I wait til april it may fall over the easter bank holidays and I don't want to drag it out until may or june as I can think about ivf until the iuis are done I know its never going to work for me so may as well go through the motions get it over and done with as I had already paid for it in my package so after chatting to the dr and nurses at my base clinic I went with triggering there and doing it in the Thursday  my clinic seems to use the 24 after trigger iui timeframe bu ive read most other placed go with 36 .....its always worried me so my iuis have been at 25, 26 and 22 hours post trigger generally from googling it that seems very early?? luckily I said how worried I was  about trigger timings and I asked please could I wait as long as possible and they kept me til last on the sedation list so it was 22 hours it all went fine just the timings were so out but I do feel Saturday was just too long to wait it was special as my base dr works one day a week at the main clinic so she was there and did my final iui which was really poignant as she has worked really hard to get me there and has helped me overcome a few hurdles and anxieties just to get to this point so that was lovely to see a familiar face and someone who has started your journey with you allthe nurses and hcas there are so nice and remembered me from the last 2 times bless them such a lovely team so the whole day was really excited and I try and enjoy that special day just to actually be there its just the trigger timings and the fact that they said washed sperm from frozen only lives around 6 hours and as I had my trigger at 3.30 the day before If it is usually ovulation 36 hours later ive got no chance!! sperm will be long gone im just glad I managed my aim of getting 3 back to back iuis done and here I am back in the same routine f the 2ww my OTD is my birthday too 4th april so that will make it even more upsetting!! !! I know already what the outcome will be so I wont even bother testing just wait for af and then book in my review after 3 negatives you get a review and go from there .....i decided to test the trigger out this time too just out of interest to see when its gone- by day 8 post trigger it was gone  i was very low and despondent after the 2nd bfn and now im just being realistic here we go again lets just get this over and done with and try to move on .....

how is everyone doing congratulations on all of the bfps i have missed! wow how exciting please keep us updated how you all are and wishing you all a very happy healthy most special 9 months 

anyone with a bfn my heart really does go out to you no words can help ease the pain and heartache except we are all here to support you and listen if you need an understanding ear take care be gentle on your body and mind and all you can do is take it a day at a time thinking of you x 

anyone still in the 2ww best of luck to you sending out positive calming thoughts relax and take it one step at a time it really isn't a bfn until a test says so so hang on in there with lots of hope and believe miracles can and do happen xx


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies! 

I hope you are all well. Please can I join this thread? 

I had my first ever transfer (frozen) yesterday of a 3 day embryo. 

Super excited to be PUPO... never actually imagined I would be here joining a 2WW board.... 😄

Some of you must be very close to test day now. My OTD is 10th April... sounds like a lot
of people test early. How early is reasonable? I had an unmedicated FET, but I  did ovitrelle trigger shot and am now on Utrogestan pessaries 3 x per day and baby aspirin. Would welcome people’s thoughts...

Wishing you all BFPs and look forwards to hearing people’s updates.

Lots of love x x x


----------



## Miss_Rudy (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, I've had a 4bb blasto transferred on the 21st March. I had to test on the 31st March, which was only 10 days later. It was a negative. Spoke to clinic and they said it may still be early so re test on 3rd April so I'll be 13dp5dt. Ive not had any symptoms as such, sore boobs but could put it down to the progesterone. I've not got had any AF symptoms either. My head is a mess....I'm still hoping it could be positive. Is there anyone out there that this has happened to? Looking for some positivity 🙏🏽


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

Sorry you’re going through this.  There should only be one official test date given by your clinic, they can’t tell you one date and then say test again a couple of days later, it’s very unfair and bad practice! I believe 10 days post a 5dt is the standard day to test but if you’re in any doubt as to your result a blood test would give you a conclusive answer. Wishing you strength and courage, I know how hard it is.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Also if your on progesterone support this is usually enough to keep any bleeding away until you stop.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Miss_Rudy

It should be positive by now if it is going to be.

I take it you've done a blood test though not just a pee stick - the latter were developed and tested solely on fertile women not IVF patients, & typically we have to test much earlier than someone who's just realized they missed a period last month. 

If you are taking pessaries or anything else they will be stopping you from bleeding. 

Also, IVF in itself can really mess up your cycle for months, you may have a small harmless cyst left over from stimms releasing hormones for example so don't be concerned if you don't bleed when you expect to for a while. 

If you plan to cycle again in the next few months, bleeding can always be induced medically if needed to start treatment. 

Take care,

B xxx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi ladies...how are your results? I'm only on day 1 of my 2ww. Otd is 17th April! Seems forever away. This is my 4th transfer for #2 (1 fresh, mmc at 9 weeks; 1 fresh bfn, 1 FET mc 5 weeks). Have two blasts on board, hoping one will stick! Have a little girl from FET June 2014, she's 4 now x


----------



## lei726 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello all, 

I am new on this website. I had a fresh embryo transfer (5 day hatching blastocycst) on the 31/3 and it was our first IVF round. 

I have had loads of symptoms that can be put down to hormones (Nausea, dizziness, bloating +++, brain fog) as well as "pulling" in my lower abdomen and cramping from day 1 post transfer to day 4. Since then I have felt a tightness in my lower Abdo (left side) and felt mega full when I have eaten hardly anything. 

My mind is playing tricks on me and I flux between being convinced it has worked and being convinced it hasn't! 

Its day 8 today.....6 days until my home test. 

Hope everyone else is staying sane?!

Hi Giraffe22, how is your 2ww going?


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Lei, I'm exactly the same. Up and down between being positive and negative! Analysing every possible symptom and eventuality! I have been  pregnant three times and one went full term so I can't tell anymore! Will have to wait until OTD I guess! Mines 17th. What date is yours? How is everyone else feeling? Any bfps? Xx


----------



## lei726 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Giraffe22, My test day is 14/4, day 9 today for me today. I have resigned to the fact that I have no control now and feel much more settled. It happens to be our first wedding anniversary on our test day so I have a meal booked. I will either be having lots of wine or none. Have you got any distractions for your test day result? 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah good luck Lei. Not long! School offer day is my distraction 😂 hope everyone else is holding up ok?


----------



## Stacey2016 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

Hope you are all doing well.

Giraffe,Hows it going? Not too long now really. Holding up okay?

Lei hows things? Not long for you now either. Hoping its good news on your wedding anniversary and you arent able to drink any wine!!! 

Afm, I posted back in March about having a Fet. Well my OTD was the 7th April and I got a BFP so I'm super excited. Just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is.

xx


----------



## Choupi15 (Oct 11, 2018)

Congrats Stacey2016   , fantastic news

How was your 2TWW and what did you eat and take in terms of supplements and medication


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yay Stacey lovely news! I've tested early and got a bfp too. Not believing it until otd on Wed! Over the moon but with two previous losses, taking it slow xxx

How are we all?


----------



## lei726 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi All, Congratulations Giraffe22!! And Stacey2016!! 

I tested a few days ago and got a positive, very dark line immediately too (darker than the control line). Ive tested everyday since, like I thought it would dissapear! Today was my official test day so I did a clear blue digital and it said 2-3 weeks. 

Now we are very conscious that we have to keep it safe and are only looking towards the next hurdle, the "viability" scan in 14 days where we should (hopefully) hear a heartbeat. 

Choupi15, my TWW was torture, I had strong cramping from day 2 post implantation (5 day transfer) and bloating like never before (looked 6 months pregnant). It wasn't until day 10 I started with dizziness, thirst and headaches. I took omega 3, pre natal vitamins (generic), 5mg folic acid, adcal D3 and didn't miss a dose of my hormones (oestrogen and progesterone). Hope that helps. 

So, no wine for me! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

hi all

Im on my (4th) 2ww and its the first time that Ive been on Crinone gel. Does anyone have any help about how the gel should feel? Sorry if its TMI, but no one else to ask. 

Im now 3dp5dt and yesterday and today have felt a lot of watery CM - I assume this can't be linked to the gel which is form white clumps...? any ideas please?

Thanks

Sx


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi ladies , can I jump on to this thread , I’m 1dp5d , my first cycle of Ivf ever , we are using donor eggs due to premature ovarian failure , I’m 24 DH 24, we transfered a hatching blast on Sunday , not had any symptoms yet , hoping for some symptoms soon to keep my mind at rest, I have suffered with really bad headaches the last 3 days but they have gone now , also slight tingling in abdomen but don’t know if that’s just wind , we are flying home today from Brno , we went to REprofit , I just hope I don’t go insane these next two weeks, OTD is 28th April , wishing you all luck xxxx


----------



## Choupi15 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks @ lei726 congrats again


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Hi simba,

I was not on Crinone gel, I used Cyclogest, but on my last cycle I had the same as you at 3dp5dt...lots of watery CM. I was curious as to what it was as I had never had it previously...well...five days later I got a BFP!

So it could be a *very* good sign. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Clara xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Clara!! Here is hoping so!!! 😜🤞🏼


----------



## alnoora (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I transferred two blastocysts on 9th April and they have said to go for a blood test 20th April. What date can I do a urine test?

The clinic haven't said anything about urine test, I know I should wait for the blood but I can't!!   

Thank you


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lei congrats yay! Lovely news!

Simba, When is your otd? Think I got confused in our other thread!

Hope you ladies are ok...I tested 7dp5dt and forbthe faintest line and then on 10dp5dt with clear blue I got a big fat p!

Eek, hope everyone is holding up ok. X

Alnoora...I'd leave it until at least tomo to do a test. Did you give in?! X


----------



## alnoora (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah thank you I was too scared this morning so managed to wait!

Congrats to everyone who has had the positive results.

xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck today Alnoora!! Let us know how you get on! 

Giraffe- have you got a blood test today too? 

I don’t test until the 26th, but will def test on 11dpt which will be around the 22nd April as that’s when I got my BFP last time!!


----------



## lei726 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Everyone, hope everyone is good. 

Katie 24, I also went to Reprofit for my cycle. How did you find it all? We had a really nice holiday and the clinic was so pleasant! Good luck for the 28/4 hoping for a BFP for you. 

Alnoora, I am guessing you could do a urine test any day from 20/4-24/4 and it should come up (day 10-14 post transfer). But what do I know? Ask your clinic? Good luck! 

Quick update from me: I had my HCG test yesterday and get the result tomorrow. I have however, continued with the clear blue tests and this week (5 wks +) it showed 3+ weeks since conception which means my HCG should be over 2,578 and it is rising. We shall see. Then I have my early scan on 27/4. 

Giraffe22, how are things going? 

Lots of luck for everyone xx


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Lei , I thought it was brilliant , my first time there and it was sooo relaxed and the staff are all so positive it’s nice to hear , was it your first time going to REprofit ? This 2ww is driving my crazy I just want to test but I know it’s to early , I’m going to try my best to wait until 14 days ! I’m not having much symptoms atm , I’m 3 days past transfer am I suppose to have symptoms xx


----------



## lei726 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Katie24, everyone is different, I read a lot that some people have no symptoms and then get a bfp and the opposite. So no news isn't bad news! I tested on day 10 past transfer, I couldn't wait any longer. I knew that if it was negative I would try again 4 days later! 

What symptoms do you have?

It is a terrible two weeks! It was fine for me until day 7/8 when it became insufferable. I was constantly symptom analysing and I sent myself a bit crazy. But I would probably do the same again when I do it again (hopefully not for a few years but you never know). 

I found the clinic to be very efficient and professional! They were friendly and super positive! I was taken back by thier positivity but in my case they were right! The success rates for donor egg IVF are very high so you have a very good chance! 

Just keep busy, I walked a lot. At a slow pace but for 4 or so hours every day from day 0 which helped me to cope as I am a bit of an exercise addict which I am finding very difficult not being able to go spinning or for a mamouth swim. 

I am here if you want to ask any other questions x


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining in with this thread. I had my second IUI today so officially in the 2ww yet again. Last time I found myself wishing time away and found myself to be really impatient. This time I'm hoping that I can keep myself more busy and not stress about it as much. As well last time I became really ill with a chest infection, sickness and a cold and I don't think that helped the situation.

My OTD isn't until the 3rd May but I hope I can hold on until then to test.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## lei726 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi S_Lauren24, good luck with your 2ww! Everyone is really nice on here so feel free to rant on and obsess on here!


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Lei. Everyone on here does seem really lovely. It is so nice to be going through similar experiences to others and be able to discuss things with others.


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome Lauren.

Still ticking along nicely for me. 

Are you all in the US? I'm UK side...clinic doesnt tend to do blood tests so just wait for an early can scan now. Got it on the 8th May.

Love to all. X


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey I am hoping someone can help me although I also feel very silly writing this out. Today I had my second IUI done and throughout the day my belly has been hurting and getting worse throughout the day. For the first couple of hours it was just period type pain on my left ovary, I heard them say they were going towards the left to inject in the sperm. At roughly 4pm-4.30pm the pain got worse, I figured it was because I was doing too much, doing too much driving and getting in and out of the car too much so came home and have been laying on the sofa since 5pm. The pain hasn't gone away just stayed quite bad and then I noticed how bad the pain was when I got up at 8.30pm to have my progesterone pessary when the pain was so severe around the front that I couldn't stand up straight. I have a feeling that it is just constipation but I just wondered if this is anything anybody else has experienced on the day of their IUI. 

I've rang the hospital to speak to the on call IVF consulatunt but they didn't seem to concerned or even bothered with my questions. The pain has pretty much gone now, there is still abit of pain there but I just dont know what to think.


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh no Lauren. Hope you're OK. I'd say now the pain has subsided that is a good thing. I had a similar thing after a collection...It was awful pain and I think it may be that they'd scratched my cervix! I actually went to a and e but they had no idea. It passed but came back after transfer. It did result in a bfp though  but sadly lost it at 9 weeks. Try not to worry too much unless it comes on again badly x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh poor you Lauren. Sorry, I’ve no help to offer but to call your clinic again for reassurance if your still worried. Hope the pain hasn’t come back. x


----------



## lei726 (Apr 5, 2019)

S_Lauren24, I am sorry to hear you were in pain. I cant offer any advice but I hope you feel better. What date is your OTD? 

Giraffe22, I am in the UK. I went to my GP to get the HCG test and they did it no questions asked. My result came yesterday (5 weeks 3days Pregnant) and it was 4,785 which apparently is good. I used the clear blue before then and thier parameters are easy to find online so you don't actually need the HCG. Have you had any problems getting your early scan? NHS refused to do it without me paying £170! So I am doing it privately next Saturday - very nervous. Hope all ok with your little lentil? 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Excellent Lei! You must be pleased. Another hurdle over!

I’ve had the most horrid headache all day today!! And lots of CM ... could it be a sign? Or just symptoms of the drugs?? x


----------



## lei726 (Apr 5, 2019)

Simba32, I think headaches are a good sign and the CM. I always get confused as to what is an implantation symptom and what is hormonal because of all the meds we take.


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you ladies, I've had a tiny of bit of period cramps which the hospital did tell me is normal. I worked out what the severe pain was and I'm ashamed to say I panicked for no reason. I had trapped wind! I feel like such a fool for worrying over nothing.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lauren - glad you figured it out! my mate once went to A&E thinking she had appendicitis and it was wind!! ;-)

Im struggling today.. 6dp5dt and the wait is getting to me.. having to restrain for testing as I know its WAY to early. Just googled and EVERYTHING I am experiencing could be a drug side effect.. its just so depressing... 

how's everyone else bearing up? x


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi ladies!!

Simba im feeling the same! I swear anything I might be feeling is either in my mind or should know it’s the drugs!! I don’t have any other symptoms, like increased CM or sore breasts!! Also finding it soo hard to eat healthy!!! I’m 4dp5dt.  These progesterone injections are also a killer!! Can’t sleep because it’s so painful on my back! But I’ll take it all if only to see a BFp then a baby . Sorry for the moan!!

Lauren I get wind pain all the time! I wouldn’t worry, you just never know! I get twinges and then realise it’s wind!!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Redrose, where are you injecting? If you get the right spot it shouldnt hurt... plus, I do mine in the morning so it’s better by night x


----------



## bevoir78 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

I'm hoping I can join this thread. I had 2 early blastocysts on 15th April. My OTD is 25th. 

I'm having a bit of a panic. I took my Crinone gel tonight but forgot to walk around. I sneezed a few hours later an a load came out (sorry for TMI). I'm thinking about taking another one but the instructions said if you miss one don't take double. I wouldn't be actually be taking 2. I don't know what to do. Any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks xx


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi simba, I’m doing them just above my buttock in the upper outer quadrant, got it checked a nurse too! I felt like DH was doing it wrong! But seems to be the right area.doing mine in the morning too, by evening it’s so painful! 

Bevoir are you taking other progesterone medication? Other than the crinone? I usually lie down after taking crinone in previous cycles just so it stays up for awhile then get up. Have you spoken to your clinic?


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Redrose - yikes.... are you icing and massaging it after? you poor thing. 

Bevior - I really wouldn't worry. I think the drugs comes out pretty quickly and the gunk that transports it is what's come out. I also asked the nurse once about changing the time of my PIO injections and she said it was fine as progesterone isn't a timed drugs and once you have a load in your system its kinds there. I also think that crinone takes 3 days to leach out so think you will be fine... I wouldn't double dose. 

im feeling  little less negative day, bty very tired and a bit breathless.. (all drug side effects).... this wait!!!!


----------



## bevoir78 (Nov 27, 2018)

simba - thanks for the advice, that's good to know. I decided not to do a second shot. It's funny how something little gets to you. I've been so relaxed during this wait, up until last night when i had my panic. I'm getting a lot of CM too, i'm hoping it's a good sign.

Redrose - i'm just taking the Crinone. I calmed down after a while as I figured it had been in there for a couple of hours so some must have gone in. 

Lauren - Hey, nice to see you on the other side lol. I've had wind before and it's really painful!

To chill myself out I went for a long walk through the countryside and get some vitamin D.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Lilone3 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi everyone! 

I hope you don’t mind me joining but I saw this thread and realised I really am in the 2ww which feels so strange! I am not sure if I am excited or wishing the weeks away! I only had my transfer yesterday just one little embryo! Hope it sticks!


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome lilone! Fingers crossed!

I’m starting to feel like this didn’t work. I feel no symptoms whatsoever!!. I’ve been  ok last couple days and trying to not think about it, just surrounded myself with people and plans.  I feel a lot less hopeful today. 

Simba they’ve told me to put heat instead cold on it. Still the same but it’s ok I’ll deal with whatever gets thrown at me as long as my little one has stuck!  How are you feeling now? Hope you’ve been resting. When is your OTD?

Xxx


----------



## summerfruits (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi ladies in waiting, firstly good luck to everyone waiting for a result...fingers crossed these easter eggs hatch! 😃

Not sure if this is the appropriate place but wondering if during your treatment cycle you've ever run out meds/needed in emergency and what you did? As its bank holiday today I am going to be a dose short of my Gonal-F for tomorrow. Nurse said it's fine but there's no way I'll have peace of mind missing a dose! Does anyone know a clinic/pharmacy where I could get some for tomorrow? Luckily I have tonight's dose. 

I'll hopefully be joining the ladies in 2WW in May.

Best of luck everyone x


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi summerfruits sorry I don't have any experience in running low on medication however the other week I did run low on my needles and was able to buy some over the counter of the pharmacist. I know it isn't quite the same but fingers crossed you will be able to pick some up, if not it should be okay if you miss the one dose.

I hope everyone is well and the tww isn't driving you insane yet.

Bevoir - It's nice to see you on the other side. I've got my fingers crossed you get lots of luck on this cycle.

AFM - I've had a busy weekend, I visited my family who are two and a half hours away. It was nice to spend some time with them and get to see them as I don't see them much. I've felt quite tired this weekend and have slept incredibly well, I have been falling asleep on the sofa which is unlike me. It is more than likely the travelling I did on Friday and Saturday mixed with the medication. 
I have been having a lot more side effects from the medication than I did the first cycle we did. I have found I have had sore nipples since Friday, and today I have been feeling a little sick and I have had a headache. I know it is all medication symptoms but I can't help but feel hope that because the medication is effecting me more that it is because it needs to work more because I could be pregnant. Does that make sense or is the tww making me go insane? 
I've still got well over a week before we can test so I feel like I am being silly!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

morning ladies! How’s the horrid wait? 

I tested today at 11dp5dt and got a BFP!! And thrilled but now needn’t to check for ectopic due to my history so  just one hurdle over....still I’m enjoying and taking this while I can!! 

How’s everyone else? x


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lauren fingers crossed it’s not the medication! I can understand you probably want to protect yourself and tell yourself it’s just the medication. There was a really helpful radio show today about IVF on bbC radio 5 lives.

Everyone was talking about what the difficulties are and how much we woman are going through. Was a good listen! Not sure if you can listen back to it. Might have to google it!

Simba that’s great news!!! Congratulations!!! Fingers crossed you get a good hCg level, does your clinic check this?

I’ve still got a few days and will not be testing early. I just don’t know if I can face it. Still no symptoms! Also DH will get really upset if I rest early. He insists we wait until the blood test. What a rollercoaster!!


----------



## bevoir78 (Nov 27, 2018)

Simba - Congratulations! Fingers crossed you get over all the hurdles!

Redrose - I have 2 day to go and won't be testing early. I'm happy to stay on the hopeful PUPO stage. 

S_Lauren - I have my fingers crossed for you too. I don't think it's insane. The side effects may be because you are pregnant. Unless you do something completely silly then what will be will be so why not have a little hope. 

Summerfruits - I've never run out of meds but my clinic only delivered the minimum I would need and on my second scan gave me the extra that I needed. I hope you managed to find some.

So my clinic have told me to do a test on my second wee. I always thought it was the first one. Is this normal? If that's positive then I have to test a week later and then they will book me in for a scan. Does anyone else have to do this?

xx


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

simba - Congratulations that's brilliant news.

redrose - that does sound like it was interesting to listen to, I'll have to have a look and see if I can find it. I always say no one knows how it feels until you go through it yourself. When is your test date? It is nice to be able to hold on to that hope for as long as possible. I've got all my fingers crossed for you!

Bevoir - Thank you, I keep finding myself thinking "this time it has worked" and then telling myself not to be stupid and just wait as I don't to be crushed when it comes to my test date. I always thought it was the first wee of the day, my clinic have told me to test on the first wee of the day. I always believed it was the first wee of the day because the HCG is stronger first time. Maybe double check with them? 

I am feeling extremely tired this evening after my first day back at work from such a long weekend. I work in a nursery with babies and although it was really quiet today, we had four children in the morning and five in the afternoon it was boiling in the room! The heating had been on all day and by the end of the day I was so irritable. I then had a meeting that lasted about two hours, I just wanted to go home. I'm so glad I can now just sit and relax and I've got a day off tomorrow.

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Lauren - my test date is Friday. I’m so anxious now! I’ll be 11dpt5dt on Friday. My clinic does it as a blood test so no peeing on a stick. It’s definitely worth a listen and you are  right people really don’t know until they go through it. Hopefully you symptoms aren’t just the meds! It does seem positive!  hopefully you had a nice relaxing day.

bevior - maybe second wee might be better because then you definately know your hCg level is strong enough to show up and it’s then definately not a chemical. I haven’t heard of that before but I’m just thinking maybe that’s why. Can’t you ask for a blood test instead?

Summer fruits were you able to get your medication? They usually write me more prescriptions at my scans. Depending where you are based you should be able to ring some local pharmacies. I think even Asda do fertility meds now.


----------



## bevoir78 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Ladies

I did my test today and got a BFN   I'm gutted. 

Good luck to you all, hope your news is better than mine.

xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Beviour - im so sorry.. time to look after yourself. HUGS xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

how's everyone else doing? 

Red Rose -are you testing tomorrow? week.. good luck and keep us posted! sending you positive vibes!

Lauren - sorry to hear you are feeling so knackered.. weekend is looming thank god!

Summerfruts - did you manage to find more meds? hope it sorted itself out.

Afm - im just trying to get my head around things. have some reaction to the steroids so been trying to sort that but everything is hard living abroad but having a UK clinic pull the strings. anyway - hopefully will have a plan soon and can begin to enjoy things! I'll be dipping into this thread every now and again to see how you guys are getting on though.

Love x


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bevoir - I am so sorry to hear about your result. Make sure you get lots of time to look after yourself. Sending big hugs your way.

Simba - I can't wait to finish work tomorrow at 6pm and then I've got the whole weekend to myself! Sorry to hear about the reaction you have been having. 

Redrose - Good luck tomorrow, keep us posted on how you get on. Wishing you lots of baby dust!


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you all. I’m still waiting around for the hCg result. They make you wait because then that way if it’s positive then they give you more meds. It’s absolute torture waiting!!!

Beviou so so sorry about your BFN. Take some time, I’ve had many and it never gets easier!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Redrose- how much longer?? That really is torture!!!


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

It’s over for me. Got BFN. I think this might be it for us. We’ve done this so many times in so many different ways. I don’t know how much more we can take.

I’m sorry ladies.

I wish you all luck, really hope there’s no more BFNs. Xxx


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@bevoir @redrose i am really sorry to hear that news. I know how hard it must be. Sending a big hug. 

@simba oh congrats!!!
I'm late to join the thread - short background. 3 failedIUI's with one missed miscarriage, 3 failed IVF with OE, never got to embryo transfer - just **** eggs even with ICSI they just sit there. Then 3 AI at home with a co-parent donor. My husband has azoospermia so we have no chance to conceive naturally at all. 

I am now 8dpt of a 5 day double donation embryo. I've no idea what to think. I am just so grateful to at least be in the game as we have o pay at least 2000 to be in it! I am allowing myself a tiny bit of hope because i know the embryo was a good one and my lining is ok. 

Test date Sat 4th May. Unlikely to test before then as i prefer the uncertainty to bad news. 

Feeling ok today quite tired and a bit sore in the womb area but nothing more to report.

Sending love to you all. Thank goodness we have others who understand and can hold one another. It's horrifically tough. xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh RedRose - I am SO SO sorry! my heart goes out to you. Not the time to make decisions now, but look after yourself.

Hugs xxx


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Redrose I'm so sorry to about the results, sending big hugs your way. I can understand it never gets easier see the bfn but just take some time to yourself and make decisions after. If you ever need to talk you know we are always here. 

mumsey2be - you stand more changes being in the game than not being in it all. You test the day after me, my otd is fri 3rd May. Only a week to go for me and feeling very anxious now. 

I've got a feeling that this cycle is not the one for me. I had a little bit of a bleed this morning, when I wiped there was some brown blood there (sorry if tmi) there wasn't a huge amount but on our last cycle I had started bleeding on and off a week before my test date and on my last period I started bleeding on and off the week before I was due on. I pretty much feel like this is it and it isn't going to be the result we want. 

I hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

S_lauren24 wow we are tag teaming it. Listen it isn't done till its done. xx


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi ladies i hope its ok to join. Ive just had a day 5 embryo transfer today and finally in the 2WW. My OTD is 7th May. Nurse said you can test the day before if i wanted to as i had the trigger ovitrelle and it takes 10 days to wash out of system.
Is anyone else having test day around this time?
I hope this is a lucky thread and we call get out BFP!

Looking forward to hear all your journeys. Best wishes to all xxx

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Lilone3 (Apr 17, 2019)

So I have come to the end of our 2WW and I can’t quite believe I can write it but we got a BFP! To be honest I had loads of positive signs but I just didn’t want to believe any of them and you never know what is the drugs. I had twinges and cramps day 1 and day 2. Then during the 2 weeks I had sore boobs, veiny boobs, really sensitive nipples, on off cramping, cried over silly things, last 2 or 3 days nautios in mornings. I had a spot of blood on day 2 and blood on my pesserie applicator on day 5. This may be TMI but I also had very watery wet discharge. I’m still in shock! Good luck everyone!


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations Lilone. So pleased for you, do you know when you will have your first scan?


----------

